# Aluminum headlamp for P60 drop ins - proto pics



## Moddoo (Feb 11, 2009)

Hello all
I first started sharing info here https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/218404

Sgt. LED has been encouraging me to keep moving on this project 

This should accept any P60 drop in, and be changeable in seconds.

The brackets are functional, but I need to work on some more ideas in that area.
The proto light you see mounted is open in the back.
The idea is to have the back closed with a + contact inside.
The longer light has a switch inside. 
This works pretty well, but I think I would prefer to keep the body shorter with the switch on the battery pack.

My bezel size/design allows maximum spill from the drop in. No tunnel vision effect.

Here are a few pics of what I have right now.

I hope to work on this more soon, and get some parts made to share.































Please excuse the cat fur


----------



## Guy's Dropper (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Al headlamp for P60 drop ins - proto pics*

Very nice idea and execution.


----------



## Blindasabat (Feb 11, 2009)

Nice. The Malkoff flood is perfect in that application.


----------



## Woods Walker (Feb 11, 2009)

Nice.


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Feb 11, 2009)

SWEET!
Thanks for those pics!
Keep us updated as things come together!


----------



## Sgt. LED (Feb 12, 2009)

:twothumbs lovecpf

Put the + contact on the rear, put the switch on the battery pack, and tell me how much to Paypal you!

 Good job. You did particularly well giving us as much spill as possible!

You're making my dream headlamp. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Gene43 (Feb 12, 2009)

Very nice! A lot of thought and effort went into that.


----------



## Woods Walker (Feb 12, 2009)

Yea with a M60LLWF it would just rock. Crazy long regulated output with flood and warm tint. Also someone could drop in a M60 etc for more throw. Heck even a standard Incan too just for fun. So much goodness I wonder why this has never been done?


----------



## Sgt. LED (Feb 12, 2009)

I wondered the same thing for a long time. Finally I made a thread asking if anyone could do it and Moddoo appeared!


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Feb 12, 2009)

Woods Walker said:


> So much goodness I wonder why this has never been done?


 


Lots of people have had the same idea, but it's sometimes hard to bring an idea to reality. Just glad someone finally has!
Hope you make these available for sale!
I'd buy one!


----------



## Woods Walker (Feb 12, 2009)

Sgt. LED said:


> I wondered the same thing for a long time. Finally I made a thread asking if anyone could do it and Moddoo appeared!


 

Yea and you seemed worried that your thread got moved to the headlamp section.


----------



## NoFair (Feb 12, 2009)

Looks very nice

Looking forward to seeing the final switch design. I just need the head, but I imagine most users would want a full package.

Sverre


----------



## Sgt. LED (Feb 12, 2009)

*I know!* I was being an *** that day I think.  Oops

Oh well I'm entitled to 1 or 2 days a year!  Shame I burn through about 279 of them a year...................


----------



## steveG (Feb 12, 2009)

Thanks for the pics Moddoo! I've been following the initial thread as well and have been looking forward to the progress.

Maybe these thoughts have already been expressed by others, but this is what's been on my mind.

What about building a headlamp "kit" that would allow someone to use the bezel and drop-in out of their existing light? Basically, a base that you would screw your 6P/G2 (and other similar lamps) bezel onto and voila, a great headlamp with endless options! You could also make it so the body and switch of the donor flashlight could serve as the battery holder and switch.

My imaginary kit in a nutshell:



Base/pivot that a 6P bezel and drop-in will thread on to.
A wire harness from the base to an adapter that threads in place of the bezel on the body of the donor flashlight.
Headlamp strap and holder for body of donor flashlight. Or, a harness long enough that would allow the user to put the flashlight body in a sheath or pocket.
There's my kooky idea! Keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Feb 12, 2009)

steveG said:


> You could also make it so the body and switch of the donor flashlight could serve as the battery holder and switch.
> 
> Headlamp strap and holder for body of donor flashlight. Or, a harness long enough that would allow the user to put the flashlight body in a sheath or pocket.
> There's my kooky idea! Keep us posted on your progress.


 
*Cocaine is a hell of a drug and THAT is a hell of an idea!* 
Use the body and switch you already have! 
Genius 
Just toss it into your pocket and go. *WOW*

I could run a 2X18650 tube all the way down to a 3P tube. I think it's brilliant man.

A Surefire C bezel thread sized cap with a hole drilled in it for the cord and a spring in there. OH and an O-ring.


----------



## steveG (Feb 12, 2009)

Sgt. LED said:


> Use the body and switch you already have... Just toss it into your pocket and go....



That's exactly what I was thinking. Anyone that knows me will tell you I am a "Keep it simple, Stupid" kind of guy. This way you don't have to carry more than one light (yes, I realize how silly that sounds on this forum!) but still have the option of a hands free light if needed.

I have the majority of this imaginary lamp built in my head, but unfortunately don't have access to a lathe which would make it easier to bring to fruition. If someone here (ahem, Moddoo) would like to take the idea and run with it, all I ask for is a discounted rate.. hehehe!

I've been tempted to buy a cheapo 6P clone to hack up and weld to create this Frankenstein, but haven't had the time or inclination to get to work on it... I'm hoping someone else will do the hard work for me!

EDIT: Obviously, you could also do this for an E-series style light....


----------



## ahorton (Feb 12, 2009)

How much does it weigh?


----------



## NoFair (Feb 12, 2009)

I think somebody did just that for a bikelight a while ago. DaFab? 

Great idea it is

Sverre


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Feb 12, 2009)

I love it, great work.
:thumbsup:


 That is if you ever fin time to build more of them.


----------



## Moddoo (Feb 12, 2009)

steveG said:


> Thanks for the pics Moddoo! I've been following the initial thread as well and have been looking forward to the progress.
> 
> Maybe these thoughts have already been expressed by others, but this is what's been on my mind.
> 
> ...



I have twisted Sgt. LEDs original idea into this very same kooky idea.
It is a good one. 

A couple of thoughts on that:
-The SF bezel will not shed heat nearly as well without any fins.
---Shouldn't be a problem with Malkoffs or other reasonably driven XR-Es.

-The SF bezel is nearly as long as my entire light, and could become front heavy
---A clever bracket could help in this area.

-The bulge on the SF bodies will not carry as nicely as a perfect cylinder.


Still, I do like the idea. If you guys push hard enough, I might do it.

I know this simple round finned design is not new around here. I did come across the bike light I think.

This design is optimized for size and interchangeability.

It was funny to come across several other similar lights after I had cut a few parts.

But, simple is good.

I have plans to make 40 pieces of the head, and have them Hard Anodized.
(this is not a sales thread, if these become available, I am sure admin will want me to pay the dues, that is fine)

Maybe I will offer it as a complete body, with a lens. o-ring, + contact, and wire...

Brackets/ batteries will have to come later.
Maybe once you guys start to play with them, we can come up with a good universal design for these parts.

Also in the works:
Simple headlamp with good heat management and no reflector/optic that you can drop any led (or 2) into.
No battery or switch included.

I will test it with a P7 or 2 in the next couple weeks.


----------



## gillestugan (Feb 12, 2009)

It looks great! Im suremany would like to buy them if price is right. 
It will also make a great bikelamp.

Very clever to make a mount for the petzl adapt system. Makes it very versatile.

It would have been nice to have the switch on the side of the lamp or on the top, but I assume it would be much harder to machine such setup.


----------



## Woods Walker (Feb 12, 2009)

I would buy one.:twothumbs Guessing the heat dumps in the Al bezel?


----------



## Moddoo (Feb 12, 2009)

ahorton said:


> How much does it weigh?



Prototype weights:
Body & lens - 52g
With Brackets shown - 75g
With brackets and Malkoff - 111g
With Brackets and DX drop in - 93g

There is potential to shave some more weight

Woods Walker,
yes it sheds heat quickly.
An R2 at 1.4A is no problem.

I'll stick a p7 in there as soon as I receive it.


----------



## Woods Walker (Feb 12, 2009)

Nice to hear about heat. Just so cool that it can take any P60 type drop in. Still for a headlamp it would be warm tint LED all the way!


----------



## Phaserburn (Feb 12, 2009)

Very cool indeed!

lovecpf

Looking foward to seeing how far this gets (i.e. the all important questions: Can I get one, and for how much?!)

I'm surprised some other manufacturer hasn't done this already.


----------



## RGB_LED (Feb 12, 2009)

Moddoo, that is one hell of a prototype! :bow: :goodjob: 
That's also a very cool idea that steveG had wrt to using a donor body / bezel and just having a harness to hold the threading mechanism. I don't mind that idea but I am more included to just be able to open the head, drop-in my M60 / P60 and go. 

As for switching mechanisms / battery configs, I prefer the switch be attached to the bezel or close to the headlamp itself. If the switching mechanism is part of the battery unit, then I would love to see what design you come up for that. I would also prefer either a 2x or 4x18650 battery configuration for long runtimes. As you indicated, that may be determined down the road.

Since you indicated that you may be offering this in kit-form, then I would suggest there should be options for battery packs mounted on the rear of the head-strap and use of an extension cord w/ battery in pocket / rucksack.

Again, fantastic job and I'll be looking forward to more updates!


----------



## jankj (Feb 12, 2009)

Phaserburn said:


> Very cool indeed!
> 
> lovecpf
> 
> Looking foward to seeing how far this gets (i.e. the all important questions: Can I get one, and for how much?!)



+1, My thougths exactly . . . LOVE IT! :wave:


----------



## leukos (Feb 12, 2009)

Very interested here....

So is the idea on the shorter head for it to connect to a standard headlamp battery pack cable? Thanks!


----------



## jdriller (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm in! Best idea for a drop in head light!!


----------



## Moddoo (Feb 13, 2009)

I think it likes the P7 

with a little air flow, the P7 @ 2.6A does not overheat.

I'll play with some 3A drivers and such soon.


Thanks for all the kind words guys.

I worked on the parts again today.
trying to nail down something solid enough to buy in quantity.

I will be on vacation from the 18th to the 22nd.

Soon, I will get a lot of 40 pieces ordered.

You guys can play with them and we'll try to get a production bracket, then battery pack, figured out.

Thanks again for all the support.


----------



## RGB_LED (Feb 14, 2009)

Wow! Aside from a mod I saw on a Zebralight, I think this is the first headlamp that I have ever seen that could fit an MC-E! Fantastic! Now, that's just begging to be run off 2x18650's...


----------



## mega_lumens (Feb 14, 2009)

What a great job in craftsmanship and talent! Your universal P-60 headlamp looks very promising. I would be interested in a final product. 

What I'd like to see is a better mounting system (hopefully possible) where the butt of the head meets the back plate of the headband. For now it looks like it sits bit high and might be uncomfortable to wear for prolonged time? How does the prototype feel when you wear it? 

For a battery system, I think, nothing can beat a simple aluminum tube design which is easier to produce and waterproof. An option to carry 17670, 18650 and CR123s will cover most people's battery preferences. A single 1x version and a 2x 18650 for those that want 2x batteries. The battery tube can connect with quality coil wire with a disconnect. The battery tube pack could mount on the back to counter balance the P60 head. 

Good luck on your project. Look forward to see the final result.


----------



## Moddoo (Feb 14, 2009)

mega_lumens said:


> What a great job in craftsmanship and talent! Your universal P-60 headlamp looks very promising. I would be interested in a final product.
> 
> What I'd like to see is a better mounting system (hopefully possible) where the butt of the head meets the back plate of the headband. For now it looks like it sits bit high and might be uncomfortable to wear for prolonged time? How does the prototype feel when you wear it?
> 
> ...


 

I got away from that style of mount for a couple reasons.

P60s are long, with the length needed and a pivoting bracket, it would stick out quite a ways, and would be prone to a lot of shaking while walking running, etc.

Also, with the light so long and close to the eyes, you get a "baseball cap" effect. You cannot see things directy above and ahead of you. This can be a dangerous problem in certain situations. 

It can also make it very easy to temporarily blind yourself when anything gets near your eyes, if the light is very close to them.

I have worn this protype for probably 15 hours total so far. With several 2 -3 hour sessions. It is comfortable, doesn't shake around much at all while running, and it's pretty easy to forget that you are wearing it.

I do agree on the battery tube idea. I have a couple 1x and 2x 18650 tubes made up. They work well. I will try to work on them some more soon.
I am unsure of the wire type to go with. I like the coiled wire idea, but am unsure if that would be best, because it would be bulky if run under clothing. Maybe a short coil from the body, that has a disconnect that can be plugged into the battery pack on the head (like you said) or also it could plug into a straight wire running to a hip/belt battery pack.

Thanks for the input, and please, anyone keep it coming.


----------



## supes (Feb 14, 2009)

:rock: This is something I'd definitely be interested in. Like someone else said, this is the second headlamp that has gotten me giddy. 

It looks like from your pictures, the head/bezel makes good contact with the drop-in, but I would like to stress, just incase, to try to make the design make as much contact(metal to metal) with the drop in as possible for heat dissipation and for things like Malkoff M60 MC-E! 

For battery solutions, maybe a single battery tube(ideal, lightweight) plus the option of an input plug in(waterproof seal, of course) for external bigger battery packs to hook up to, if users need more runtime and power.

Keep up the excellent work!


----------



## Sgt. LED (Feb 19, 2009)

Any more pics or updates for us?


----------



## Moddoo (Feb 25, 2009)

I put together a simple P7 headlamp yesterday.
Nothing but a P7 on a star screwed to a small heatsink, with a minimal Bezel/lensholder screwed over the top.
No reflector, no optic, just a bare P7.
Lots of light, everywhere.

The whole thing connects to one of the Petzl adapt brackets.
It's roughly the size of a tikka 3aaa.

Heat management is good. It does need some airflow at 3A though.
on a bike or running would be more than enough.
Maybe I'll try 2 P7s...

I am going to order a few of the 23mm P7 reflectors and see how they perform. The 40* might be perfect.

Anyway, I will cut my latest design of the P60 headlamp this week. 
Just a few minor tweaks to the internal dimensions.
If I am happy with it, I'll put in the order next week.


----------



## RGB_LED (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi moddoo, did you already try this with a 3A driver. Also, how are you powering the P7? Do you have a battery configuration or just at-home test? Would love to see any further pics and / beamshots that you may have!


----------



## Moddoo (Mar 3, 2009)

Hey man,
I have not run the round headlamp at 3A yet.
Based on the 2.6A testing, it should be fine with some airflow.
But then, when do you need 700+ lumens on your head if you're not moving?!?!

I am running 18650 DD to the LED.

I can get some beamshots for you, maybe tonight.
I'll compare a few drop ins for you guys.
But, I don't have any P7 specific reflectors yet.

This light is nearing production. I have a new simple bracket designed and I am awaiting a quote on it.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Mar 3, 2009)

SWEET

lovecpf


----------



## Moddoo (Mar 3, 2009)

Here goes.
I do not have a manual f-stop on my digital camera.
However, these shots do compare very closely with what I saw first hand.
The wood stack is about 40ft away and about 5 1/2 ft high.
3 trees in center>> tree..9ft..tree..14ft..tree.


CONTROL SHOT





STOCK 6P INCAN





6P WITH MALKOFF M60F





6P WITH DX DROP IN Q5 @1.4A





ADDED- SAME DX DROP IN Q5 @1.4A INSIDE OF HEAD LAMP
NOTICE, SPILL IS INCREASED GREATLY AND CUTOFF CANNOT BE SEEN IN PHOTO.




P7 @2.6A WITH DX REFLECTOR





P7 @3A NO REFLECTOR






The bare P7 has tons of light outside the photo. It fills your entire peripheral vision.


----------



## Gene43 (Mar 3, 2009)

WOW!


----------



## Woods Walker (Mar 3, 2009)

Yea Wow...How many cords is that?


----------



## Moddoo (Mar 3, 2009)

Woods Walker said:


> Yea Wow...How many cords is that?



haha
I heat the house with a wood burning furnace.
Maybe 5 cords in that fence row (double wide stack)


----------



## NoFair (Mar 4, 2009)

Thank you for the beamshots. Looks like my Malkoff P7 will be a happy camper 

Any more thought on a 2 head design? 

Sverre


----------



## Moddoo (Mar 4, 2009)

NoFair said:


> Thank you for the beamshots. Looks like my Malkoff P7 will be a happy camper
> 
> Any more thought on a 2 head design?
> 
> Sverre



Happy to oblige,
It's easy to forget that it's dark out with the p7 on your head!

Basically, a bracket to hold 2 heads would be needed for a 2 head setup.
That should be pretty simple.
I have some ideas, but many heads are better than one.
Once I get some parts out to you guys, we will see what you all come up with.
:twothumbs


----------



## NoFair (Mar 4, 2009)

Moddoo said:


> Happy to oblige,
> It's easy to forget that it's dark out with the p7 on your head!
> 
> Basically, a bracket to hold 2 heads would be needed for a 2 head setup.
> ...


 
Looking forward to it:thumbsup:

Hoping to run a P7 for flood and a D26 LumensFactory (warm white) for throw. Both run on 3.7V 

Sverre

PS! Malkoff M30W stays in the C2


----------



## traplight (Mar 8, 2009)

I want it. I need it. I have to have it. Very nice concept and idea going on here.

Been thinking about doing this for quite sometime, and never found the time until.... i found this: MC_E p60 ... and thought about making making a HIGHLY finned body for it... and now i run across this thread  Now there's one on order awaiting your next set of pix captain 

Here are some links to research which you may find helpful in your designs:

- non-conductive thermal cooling liquids.. Try the clear version. This stuff is amazing in that you can virually eliminate water entry by removing all of the air inside of the body. With the clear version, the reflector area could be filled up as well creating a somewhat heavier lamp front, but also a 100% waterproof lamp assembly down to rediculous depths!

- Waterproof connectors.. Original design was going to use a completely sealed battery pack of Li-Po flat cells in the 6.8Amp range. This would allow you to unplug from the pack and then to the charger without having to remove anything from the assembly. But after thinking about cost and convenience, it proved more feasable to run single protected cells in parrallel at around 4.8A - 5A range, with standard chargers that most of us have. Still the plug would be useful for adding larger capacity battery packs for off head carry (maybe 4-6 18650 2400mah?)

- Mil-spec elastic webbing.. Was really getting tired of all those wimpy dinky headbands and started looking for something a little more 'robust' 

Just a few ideas to toss into the gears of your excellent creation!

A few other things that may help with cooling:

- Throw lots of ribs/fins in there. It shouldn't cost that much more to double the amount of existing outside mills to increase the surface area (and judging from the thickness of the body, you've got quite a bit to play with). Every little bit helps!

- Keep that head length as short as possible. The further it sticks out from your head, the less stable it will be. You've pretty much solved a lot of those problems by moving the unit on top axis ... excellent application!... what am i saying.. you've done your homework here and its easy to see that this is gonna work better than anything else on the market!!!!

Also, I really good idea about making the elusive flat (side x side) battery pack would be to use kydex or concealex thermoplastic (Concealex). A couple of dummy batteries could be used to form a heavy-duty virtually bomb-proof battery pack for any size needed.. If anyone's looking for suggestions, PM away.

Thanks for making this a reality mod. Your gumption will not go unrewarded.

Kudos M8 

EDIT>>>

Have you any thoughts on unit/unit parts cost for us. Like head, head with brackets, head with mounting plate for headband (three point), etc...?

Dagnabbit, The anticipation is killing me.

BTW, Tom i'm a little south of you in Nathrop workin' the 14'rs every night.. will be up in leadville shooting pix of the 100 this year if the chance arrives 
<<<EDIT


----------



## Sgt. LED (Mar 23, 2009)

Giving a good thread the gentle bump it deserves. 

Truth be told I'd much rather have you working on the Ti EDC but don't want this one forgotten either.


----------



## Moddoo (Mar 25, 2009)

Traplight
so thankful for your post.
how did I miss it until now?
Thanks Sgt.

Hey, I have been very busy with many CPF adventures.

OK, I have had several PMs on this lately.
I am trying to get these into production.

This will only be available as an empty host when I make the first batch.
I am hoping people will want to buy them with no battery pack or wiring or switch, etc.

I simply do not have time to make this into a complete setup right now.

Maybe a fellow member can go the next step and we can work on a production run when the bugs are worked out.

Still planning on 40 empty hosts to start.

Please keep bugging me!

Thanks all


----------



## NoFair (Mar 26, 2009)

Moddoo said:


> Traplight
> so thankful for your post.
> how did I miss it until now?
> Thanks Sgt.
> ...


 
Empty host is fine with me:thumbsup: 

I have wires, switches and battery packs for 18650s 

Sverre


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Mar 26, 2009)

NoFair said:


> Empty host is fine with me:thumbsup:
> 
> I have wires, switches and battery packs for 18650s
> 
> Sverre


 


*+1*:twothumbs


----------



## traplight (Mar 26, 2009)

PLus 3mil :thumbsup::twothumbs. think that makes a 3rd thumbs up


----------



## Ty4752 (Mar 29, 2009)

Empty host is fine with me too.


----------



## schiesz (Mar 29, 2009)

Very interested here too. Great utility in this idea.


----------



## jspec (Mar 29, 2009)

I would be interested too. great ideas here.


----------



## Moddoo (Mar 29, 2009)

I am really liking this momentum.

Anyone else, please chime in.
lovecpf


----------



## Sgt. LED (Mar 29, 2009)




----------



## O'Neille (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm interested when available. Thanks for the effort it looks promising.


----------



## UltraRunner (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm very interested but would need somebody to finish it for me with switch and long cord to power pack....any takers $$?


----------



## jankj (Mar 30, 2009)

Empty hosts are fine - I'm interested


----------



## Sgt. LED (Mar 30, 2009)

What's the best sized Pelican to mod into a 2X18650 power pack? 

Turn the vent hole into the cord entrance, use a couple of springs and do some soldering work..................


----------



## Moddoo (Mar 30, 2009)

The RC packs with sub-C cells might make a nice battery for a runner.
something like this.
http://www.batteryjunction.com/738flnihipo3.html

they come in hundreds of flavors.


----------



## traplight (Mar 30, 2009)

The smallest peli case i've seen is still a little too large for 2x18650...

moddoo: good call... there's also the li-po 5A flat packs which are easy to wrap up

not to push anyone over the edge, but look into doing a little thermoforming with kydex or concealex.
it doesn't have to be the thick .09 stuff, .06 will work just fine... and allow new 'benders' to manipulate the thinner material a little easier.
I've done countless knife sheaths, and small cases with this stuff, and you can get pretty elaborate shapes in a very short time.

+ considering the price and final look compared to what else is available out there...

look around for a few tutorials about kydex / concealex bending for some ideas on manipulation.

Maybe a tutorial for everyone when the goods arrive.

I can't wait for this new casing though.. it's killing me


----------



## NoFair (Mar 31, 2009)

Turboferret makes great holders for 18650 cells:twothumbs. I use one with my PT Apex and it fits well and is very compact (2x18650s).

Thinking of buying more for this and another Apex..

Linky: http://www.turboferret.co.uk/

He posts in the bicycle part of this forum.

Sverre


----------



## O'Neille (Mar 31, 2009)

traplight said:


> ....look into doing a little thermoforming with kydex or concealex.......


 
Thanks for this great idea. I've got lots of kydex sitting around the shop. It never crossed my mind as a custom battery holder.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Mar 31, 2009)

THANK YOU NoFair!

I just ordered a 2X18650 holder from him. That was very easy, PP cart and all.

Now to get wire and the case for the holder. I think I got the case part covered. Maybe curly wire.

OOH I need a switch as well! AND I will need the head harness.................


----------



## NoFair (Mar 31, 2009)

My pleasure

He only posted it in the bicycle section and not too much traffic there. 

Sverre


----------



## Moddoo (Apr 1, 2009)

Hey guys,
FYI
I am finishing up the design which uses a standard SF light body/tailcap as the battery holder and the SF bezel on the headlamp.

I think you will like this one, I have a few tricks up my sleeve.

HA black -OK?

Belt clip on SF body adapter -OK?

Room for extra cell in place of p60 -OK?

I would like to get all the parts (SF style and fully finned style) made at once to keep the costs down.

I appreciate your patience.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Apr 1, 2009)

That is all just fine! Mighty fine indeed!!

 I am happy to see it coming together like this. Thanks for your efforts.


----------



## NoFair (Apr 1, 2009)

Moddoo said:


> Hey guys,
> FYI
> I am finishing up the design which uses a standard SF light body/tailcap as the battery holder and the SF bezel on the headlamp.
> 
> ...


 
That sounds great
I'll be skiing in the mountains the next two weeks (quite a bit at night:devil, but please hold one if they are finished before I get back... 

Sverre


----------



## traplight (Apr 1, 2009)

Nice.

-So are we going to have to have surefire parts to complete the head? Ruh Roh!... i 've got no surefire rigs... just p60 mods.

you've got so many ideas going now, its starting to get overwhelming :duh2:

If this is the case, can you send pitch and mill specs along with the head unit so that subsequent parts can be matched/milled?

Heh, i'm gonna have a 500$ headlamp when this is all said and done :devil:


----------



## Moddoo (Apr 1, 2009)

traplight said:


> Nice.
> 
> -So are we going to have to have surefire parts to complete the head? Ruh Roh!... i 've got no surefire rigs... just p60 mods.
> 
> ...



NO 
No need for SF parts.
many of us have them, and it would make it really easy to use what you've got.

There will be a SF compatible model, and then the model you see in the pics in the first post.

I am trying to keep this simple and affordable.

Sverre, I will make sure that you get one. I wish I could join you though!


----------



## traplight (Apr 1, 2009)

whew! 

Just received one of them thar instant email replies while searching for used surefires!

Thanks Moddoo... you truly are 'the man'


----------



## NoFair (Apr 1, 2009)

Moddoo said:


> NO
> No need for SF parts.
> many of us have them, and it would make it really easy to use what you've got.
> 
> ...


 
Thank you

I'll probably just need the light and not the SF parts since I plan on running Li-ions in parallel. Might get the whole kit if the price difference isn't big though.

The cabin has neither electricity nor running water so it is great for a flashaholic 

Sverre


----------



## Lone Eagle (Apr 1, 2009)

Been following your peocess from the beginning and our firm is very supportive of your efforts. Would be interested in the final product. Keep up the great work!


----------



## traplight (Apr 5, 2009)

Will be out for several weeks (away from computers)... can you put me on a reserve list for one of these (in the event i don't make it back for the grand unveiling)?

Tks Moddoo


----------



## Moddoo (Apr 6, 2009)

traplight said:


> Will be out for several weeks (away from computers)... can you put me on a reserve list for one of these (in the event i don't make it back for the grand unveiling)?
> 
> Tks Moddoo



Yes, I sure will.
Enjoy the time away.


----------



## ambientmind (Apr 8, 2009)

the wait is killing me...


----------



## Moddoo (Apr 8, 2009)

ambientmind said:


> the wait is killing me...



Hey, me too!
I am planning on using a few of these mounted to the canoe below the waterline.
A few P7s in a nice clear lake should make for some interesting night canoeing in the BWCA in a few weeks.

I was hoping to get those into production this week.
However, the machinist is on vacation this week.
So, we have a meeting set for Monday.
I will have everything for the headlamp ready to go.


----------



## mega_lumens (Apr 8, 2009)

Moddoo said:


> Hey, me too!
> I am planning on using a few of these mounted to the canoe below the waterline.
> A few P7s in a nice clear lake should make for some interesting night canoeing in the BWCA in a few weeks.
> 
> ...



Hi, I'm following your project as well and hope to see a final product. Based on how your project is going, do you see that you will expand R&D or this headlamp will be a limited production run?


----------



## Moddoo (Apr 8, 2009)

mega_lumens said:


> Hi, I'm following your project as well and hope to see a final product. Based on how your project is going, do you see that you will expand R&D or this headlamp will be a limited production run?



R&D is my life man! 

I am still planning on making 40 units based on the prototype in the photos
Also, 40 units that can use SF parts are in the plans.

If users want to change some things from the first run, then I will do my best to make everyone happy.

If there is enough interest, I will make whatever the demand requires.


----------



## mdocod (Apr 10, 2009)

NICE WORK Moddoo!!!!

I haven't stopped in over here in the headlamp section in awhile, this thread certainly caught my attention though! A dream realized! 

Bravo!

-Eric


----------



## Moddoo (Apr 12, 2009)

Just wrapping up some prints of the parts now.

I'll see the machinist after work.

hopefully have a plan nailed down by tomorrow night.


----------



## Lone Eagle (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks for update. Will be watching for the details.


----------



## Moddoo (Apr 13, 2009)

My guy will be returning from vacation a day late.
I'll try to get together with him tomorrow if he has the time.


----------



## Blindasabat (Apr 13, 2009)

Are you still going to make the version without the pivot tabs? I don't remember what if anything you called it, but you had a picture of it next to the one with flanges/tabs for the pivots. It was just a simple barrel shape.


----------



## Moddoo (Apr 13, 2009)

Blindasabat said:


> Are you still going to make the version without the pivot tabs? I don't remember what if anything you called it, but you had a picture of it next to the one with flanges/tabs for the pivots. It was just a simple barrel shape.



Sure, you're basically describing the unit with no bracket.

That will be available.


----------



## Nine-Eight (Apr 13, 2009)

I registered on the forums just to tell you that I want one! I went caving just last weekend and ended up using my surefire P60L more than my primary light, which gave me the idea of fabbing a mount and cylinder so I could use it as a headlamp. searching through google led me to this!

nevermind about the diffuser lens question. I just figured it out!


----------



## Moddoo (Apr 14, 2009)

Cool,
Welcome to CPF
Glad to help you guys do what you love.

I am excited to see these on heads, helmets, bikes, etc.





Nine-Eight said:


> I registered on the forums just to tell you that I want one! I went caving just last weekend and ended up using my surefire P60L more than my primary light, which gave me the idea of fabbing a mount and cylinder so I could use it as a headlamp. searching through google led me to this!
> 
> nevermind about the diffuser lens question. I just figured it out!


----------



## Moddoo (Apr 26, 2009)

Hello everyone,
I am still here and working hard on this.

Machine shop has been busy and so have I been.

Here are a few shots of the headlamp models as they look today.

First are the pics of the standalone.
Second, the Surefire compatible parts.
The bracket shown is designed for the Petzl strap system.
I added room for a few 5mm leds @ a 15 degree angle.
This could be a good low output option.
Not sure if that will happen or not.
I am still working on the adapter for the C-series SF bodies.

Please share your thoughts.
I am meeting with the machinist again tomorrow and hope to have some parts cut this week if he can fit them in.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Apr 26, 2009)

Very very nice work.

At this point I'm not sure which I'd like better! Leaning towards SF though.


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Apr 26, 2009)

Looking great. I like the finned version better. But if they are P series head compatible, I can always toss on a SF or Solarforce head.
:thumbsup:


----------



## steveG (Apr 26, 2009)

I like it!!! I'm glad you're considering this option. I thought I was going to make one myself!



Moddoo said:


>


----------



## steveG (Apr 26, 2009)

By the way, I really think the Surefire compatible headlamp "kit" would be a better selling item.


----------



## mega_lumens (Apr 27, 2009)

Both models look sharp and functional. I'm interested in the stand alone model. Do you have any photos of the battery system?


----------



## NoFair (Apr 27, 2009)

I'd be most interested in the SF compatible one due to me planning to use diffusers from SF. 

Do you have outer dia. on the stand alone? 

Both look nice:thumbsup: I have no need for the 5mm leds and would prefer it small and simple.

Sverre


----------



## steveG (Apr 27, 2009)

NoFair said:


> I'd be most interested in the SF compatible one due to me planning to use diffusers from SF.



That's one of the things I was thinking. You could go from spot to flood with a flip of the diffuser....


----------



## Moddoo (Apr 27, 2009)

mega_lumens said:


> Both models look sharp and functional. I'm interested in the stand alone model. Do you have any photos of the battery system?



I do not have a battery system designed for the standalone unit yet.
I have a few ideas, but nothing to show yet.
These will be a DIY type of setup to start with. Once people try a few things, I may produce a battery/switch system for them.



NoFair said:


> I'd be most interested in the SF compatible one due to me planning to use diffusers from SF.
> 
> Do you have outer dia. on the stand alone?
> 
> ...



Outer diameter of the stand alone is just a hair under 1.5"

The 5mm leds are simply setting in a space that was already there.
I wouldn't be installing them into the brackets.
If a user wanted, they could choose there own and add them.
The bracket would remain the same size either way.


----------



## Blindasabat (Apr 27, 2009)

You are making it more difficult to choose between these two versions - they both have their advantages. I plan to attach either one to my own helmet mount by building up a J-B weld spot to grind a flat & drill a hole through to attach to my preferred bicycle helmet mount with on-the-fly angle adjustment. :twothumbs I want to be able to try/use it with a Malkoff and a Surefire KL3. I think the non-SF version would be better for the Malkoff due to the fins, but only the SF one will fit the KL3. 

Is the SF one the same interface on the inside to form as much contact with a Malkoff drop-in as possible? If so, then I would have to get the SF one after I verify I can make it fit my helmet mount with a ~44mm Dia KL3 screwed on it.

The drawings look great. The styling & shape you put on the back makes it look sophisticated.


----------



## Blindasabat (Apr 27, 2009)

On the Petzle system, what keeps the HL at the set angle? Is it the screw clamp pressure alone? Does it have a plastic tooth to snap from position to position or is it held by friction? 

I don't plan to use the Petzle system, just curious.


----------



## steveG (Apr 27, 2009)

Moddoo said:


> I do not have a battery system designed for the standalone unit yet.



So are you planning on an adapter that would allow the use of the 6P style body as the battery holder?

Since you're considering the Surefire compatible light, what about an E-series compatible kit? I would love to be able to mount my E1L with an F04 diffuser. Plus, using the body as a battery holder would make it super light. Or, using the "UBH" would allow it to run on 2 AA batteries... the options are endless!!!


----------



## Moddoo (Apr 27, 2009)

Blindasabat said:


> You are making it more difficult to choose between these two versions - they both have their advantages. I plan to attach either one to my own helmet mount by building up a J-B weld spot to grind a flat & drill a hole through to attach to my preferred bicycle helmet mount with on-the-fly angle adjustment. :twothumbs I want to be able to try/use it with a Malkoff and a Surefire KL3. I think the non-SF version would be better for the Malkoff due to the fins, but only the SF one will fit the KL3.
> 
> Is the SF one the same interface on the inside to form as much contact with a Malkoff drop-in as possible? If so, then I would have to get the SF one after I verify I can make it fit my helmet mount with a ~44mm Dia KL3 screwed on it.
> 
> The drawings look great. The styling & shape you put on the back makes it look sophisticated.



The shape inside of both models is nearly identical to the inside of a 6P head, so drop ins will fit the same.

The SF style should cool a Malkoff just fine, assuming you are moving.
I have not tested the SF style yet.

I would like to offer a heatsink for a P7 or MC-E that can be used inside of the finned body, with your choice of optic/reflector.

This is really where the finned body will shine.
Most drop-ins will have no trouble with heat in any aluminum body with air moving across it.

The large surface area on the finned unit will be great for the quad die emitters.

I used the prototype on my bike in the trails last week.
With a P7 at about 2.6A, in 80degree weather.
It never got hot. Just a bit warm after 30 minutes.


----------



## Moddoo (Apr 27, 2009)

Blindasabat said:


> On the Petzle system, what keeps the HL at the set angle? Is it the screw clamp pressure alone? Does it have a plastic tooth to snap from position to position or is it held by friction?
> 
> I don't plan to use the Petzle system, just curious.



Yes, friction fit for now.
If this is not secure enough for some, we may need to make some changes.
of course, I am constantly trying to improve things in my head.



steveG said:


> So are you planning on an adapter that would allow the use of the 6P style body as the battery holder?
> 
> Since you're considering the Surefire compatible light, what about an E-series compatible kit? I would love to be able to mount my E1L with an F04 diffuser. Plus, using the body as a battery holder would make it super light. Or, using the "UBH" would allow it to run on 2 AA batteries... the options are endless!!!



Yes, the SF model will come with an adapter on a cord that will screw on to your 6p/9p/c2/c3 etc.

I am planning on having room inside the adapter to allow an extra cell. ie. 3 cells in a 6p, etc.
Belt clip included.

E-series!!!! oh no!
hold your horses, I will see what I can do after these get done.
I knew someone would say it sooner or later.:thinking:


----------



## steveG (Apr 27, 2009)

Moddoo said:


> I am planning on having room inside the adapter to allow an extra cell. ie. 3 cells in a 6p, etc.
> Belt clip included.


 
Good thinking!



Moddoo said:


> E-series!!!! oh no!
> hold your horses, I will see what I can do after these get done.
> I knew someone would say it sooner or later.:thinking:



Haha! I knew you'd hate me for that comment!


----------



## Sgt. LED (Apr 27, 2009)

E series would be very simple to do. 
The Surefire head is already doing most of the work. Just need a cord, a short threaded section of pipe with the electric hook-up recessed down into it, a plate to attach the short pipe to, and the head harness to attach to the plate.
On the other end of the cord just go with the same thing you are planning to do on the C series tube.


----------



## NoFair (Apr 27, 2009)

Moddoo said:


> I do not have a battery system designed for the standalone unit yet.
> I have a few ideas, but nothing to show yet.
> These will be a DIY type of setup to start with. Once people try a few things, I may produce a battery/switch system for them.
> 
> ...


 
If that is a bit thick hair the Surefire FM64 diffusor will fit perfectly:thumbsup: 

Turboferret (posts here as well) makes great holders for 18650s in most cell configurations. Great quality and fast shipping:

http://www.turboferret.co.uk/

Will go for the stand alone. Do you have Petzl straps? Haven't seen them here in Norway...

Sverre


----------



## Moddoo (Apr 27, 2009)

NoFair said:


> If that is a bit thick hair the Surefire FM64 diffusor will fit perfectly:thumbsup:
> 
> Turboferret (posts here as well) makes great holders for 18650s in most cell configurations. Great quality and fast shipping:
> 
> ...



I'll check into the diffuser size.

Those 18650 holders are very nice. Although not waterproof in any way.
I would like to get a couple to play with.

I don't plan on reselling the Petzl straps.
unless somebody cannot get them any other way.

I bought mine online from Brightguy.


----------



## NoFair (Apr 28, 2009)

Don't know if there is anywhere here the straps are available. Will let you know if it becomes an emergency:candle:

Haven't found a good waterproof battery pack option yet except buying RC battery packs (lots of options)

Sverre


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Apr 28, 2009)

Moddoo said:


> Yes, the SF model will come with an adapter on a cord that will screw on to your 6p/9p/c2/c3 etc.
> 
> I am planning on having room inside the adapter to allow an extra cell. ie. 3 cells in a 6p, etc.
> Belt clip included.



Sounds great to me. Lots of P series hosts available out there to serve as switch and battery carrier. Good thinking. I like where this is going. Not sure I'd want the extra room in an adapter though. Granted if I'm planning on running on an 18650 host I can just toss in a CR123 dummy cell but to me that's just wasted space. And if I'm using a 2X18650 body then that extra 35 mm from the adapter is really going to start sticking out. Think outside the $F branded box; there are better hosts/ bodies out there with better quality/ for less money than what SF has to offer.


----------



## Moddoo (Apr 28, 2009)

Just to be clear,
The space for the extra cell, is where the drop-in usually resides.
The adapter will be very close to the same size as the stock bezel.


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Apr 28, 2009)

Ah, okay. Thanks for the clarification.  
So I'm going to need to plug up that hole somehow if I'm using an 18650 host. Or I guess I can get an 35mm extender and it'll have room for 2.


----------



## Moddoo (Apr 28, 2009)

I am checking to see if I can have some dummy 123s made for less than they sell for currently.

things are still in the design phase.

If the extra cell option is simply not wanted, I'll work out a different solution.


----------



## steveG (Apr 28, 2009)

Moddoo said:


> If the extra cell option is simply not wanted, I'll work out a different solution.



If it's not going to take up any extra room then I don't see why not. I'm sure people will eventually want or find different battery holder solutions, but personally I want plug and play.

Thanks for the progress reports!


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Apr 28, 2009)

I think that using what's available for the $F host is a great. I thought initially that you were adding (unnecessary) length. But having a remote battery pack, and one that is as indestructible as a C series host is just awesome the more I think about it. While the extra room may or may not be available for use by another cell depending upon cell type and host type, there may be other things which that space could be used for. :thinking:


----------



## evo845 (Apr 28, 2009)

Have you thought about multiple light settings (low, med, high)? Will the host support multi-mode drop-ins?


----------



## steveG (Apr 29, 2009)

The beauty of this these is that all standard P60-style drop-in tricks will work with it. I had already been wanting to get a multi-level tailcap switch for my 6PL anyway....


----------



## YuccaPatrol (Apr 29, 2009)

If you are going to use a lithium battery pack, you can dip it many layers of Plasti-Dip and/or Liquid electrical tape (both made by the same company). For my Serv-Light, I am using a 3x18650 pack which was dipped in 5-6 layers of liquid tape and then 5 or 6 layers of plasti-dip. I know this is a bit of overkill, but since I am not using a waterprooh case to hold the pack, I wanted to ensure that these packs were durable and able to hold up when exposed to caves.


----------



## justlux (May 2, 2009)

This sounds great! I would love to own one.


----------



## thegeek (May 4, 2009)

On the e-series thing; If your receiver was 2 pieces, like an e-series socket and then basically an e-c adapter you could make one system compatible with most surefire lights. I don't know if it would be worth it, but I would love to be able to use my KL4 as a headlamp.


----------



## Moddoo (May 5, 2009)

:wave:
Hey guys,
just got back from a 5 day vacation.

The prototype worked great in the woods.
The DD P7 was a bit much for firewood gathering though!

The E-series head lamp would most likely be a completely separate model.
This would ensure the lightest, smallest package.

I am still working on the SF style parts.
Trying hard to get things to you soon.


Keep the suggestions coming.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lone Eagle (May 5, 2009)

Moddoo-Thanks for the update, will be watching for new developments.


----------



## traplight (May 19, 2009)

I can feel it... things are getting close :naughty:


----------



## Moddoo (May 19, 2009)

traplight said:


> I can feel it... things are getting close :naughty:



You are so right.
I am meeting with another machinist in about 3 hours to discuss this project.
He specializes in smaller orders and prototyping with quick turn around.


----------



## tundratrader (May 21, 2009)

I can just about assure you that a few hundred dog mushers here in alaska will be all over this! For many here the standard is still the big red rayovac some are starting to use a smaller aluminium model but they are are powering with big d cell lithiums that are super expensive. Many are starting to switch to eos type lights but those just dont get out far enough. If you build this is will bridge the gap. Just being able to use a malkoff that wont break down. With small light cheap SF batteries in perfect.

Here is a link to one of the supply companies up here. I couldnt guess at a number but litterally hundres of mushers buy these type of headlamps on a regular basis.
http://www.coldspotfeeds.com/index.php?cPath=21_38 

Hope this is helpful to those in this thread.


----------



## Moddoo (May 21, 2009)

tundratrader said:


> I can just about assure you that a few hundred dog mushers here in alaska will be all over this! For many here the standard is still the big red rayovac some are starting to use a smaller aluminium model but they are are powering with big d cell lithiums that are super expensive. Many are starting to switch to eos type lights but those just dont get out far enough. If you build this is will bridge the gap. Just being able to use a malkoff that wont break down. With small light cheap SF batteries in perfect.
> 
> Here is a link to one of the supply companies up here. I couldnt guess at a number but litterally hundres of mushers buy these type of headlamps on a regular basis.
> http://www.coldspotfeeds.com/index.php?cPath=21_38
> ...




Very interesting.
I had not thought of this market.
I have bored a few Surefire bodies for Alaskans, are they fairly popular up there?
I am wondering if the SF compatible model would be wanted, or the other, which needs a battery pack to go with it.

Maybe you guys would like a rechargeable pack?
Or just use a 18650 in a SF body.

Thanks for the link.

I am in MN and definitely know what it's like to be in the cold. Maybe not as cold for as long as you, but I keep the winter in mind when designing things.

Did you know LEDs are a lot brighter when they get really cold?

I wonder what the output would be for a P7 or MC-E at -40???


----------



## tundratrader (May 21, 2009)

Surefires are very popular here. People had figured out lithiums are not affected by cold some time ago. If I had to guess or actually if it was me I would want a p60 type lamp with a battery pack full of 18650 batteries. Even if the 18650's were used once they are stilll cheaper than the lithiums that are currently in use for this application. Most of the lights run a battery pack with two d cells lithiums and two dummy cells. I dont know how you could work out the voltage but lets say if you could have three 18650's and a malkoff of some sort. I think that would be ideal. All mushers have headlamps now but I would say most dont have surefires or would want to mess with splitting one in half but I could be wrong about that. But I have no question and if I had the money I would lay my cards down for a good p60 type that was a dual mode of some sort. The newer 3 watts ones out are nice but they dont have the power and push like the p60 type would put out. But those are what people are using now until something else comes out.

That is my rant sorry if that doesnt make since. It would be easier to talk on the phone at some point about this if you like. I live in headlamp land and have some good ideas. 

Zach


----------



## rmteo (May 23, 2009)

How about something like this?







The gimballed mount will allow the head to move up/down, left/right through about an 80 degree cone and be locked in any position with a single knob. All you need to do is design a body/adapter (the BLUE part, with a hole in the rear for the cable to exit) that screws into the head.

This can be used on the sides or top of the headband (or helmet), and with an "L" shaped adapter on the traditional front side.


----------



## justlux (May 24, 2009)

Hi,

I would like a headlamp to run on a single 18650 and a Dereelight 3SD module.


----------



## traplight (May 26, 2009)

Heh, the gimbaled idea is novel. but not too practical for a headlamp application. Vertical adjustment coveres the field of vision based on throw distance while horizontal adjustement would defeat the purpose of having the light thrown where looking. The ball/socket/gimbal idea would be a large step in the progressive direction for pretty much any light not attached to the head (tripod, strap, magnetic base, etc).

but then again, a double gimbal/dual light system would be really cool for widening the view and distance:twothumbs

As far as application in cold weather... woohoo... have an amped up 2.2A current going to an MCE p60 off 4x18650. i can't wait to try this out in CO,MT,CN. I'm an x-sled slacker  ...and miss the good old thigh slapping speed of running the pups.

maybe we'll check out a slow pulka roll when the snow picks back up again.

will post some pictures of the battery pack design when a camera becomes handy.
 oh so cited lucy... might just go vampire and stay in the woods all summer, fall, and winter!


----------



## traplight (Jun 10, 2009)

*Bump*

:naughty: BUMP :naughty:

sorry for the double post.

Just want to make sure this gets the attention it deserves... and i ferverishly check this thread every day for updates.


----------



## Moddoo (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks for the bump.

I am preparing to roof & gutter my house & garage.

I'll start the tear-off Friday. Hope to be done late next week.

Things are still progressing with this project.

The details of the SF kits are slowing things down a bit.


----------



## sunspot (Jun 19, 2009)

I have not been to this forum lately. Great idea. I now have it tagged. Me want


----------



## etc (Jul 1, 2009)

Great idea. Additional pics possible or is it still in the design stage?

I will not buy any HL that does not have a drop-in module and since I am a fan of Malkoff Mxx modules, that leaves the choice obvious.


----------



## Moddoo (Jul 1, 2009)

Things are still coming along.
Been a bit busy lately.

no new pics. 

I don't typically design a lot of parts for turning, so I like to take my time and work out the details with the machinist when I do. 

Thanks for the continuing interest.


----------



## traplight (Jul 7, 2009)

the recreationally, after dawn, challenged will eagerly await as long as it takes ...

...unless, of course, hell freezes over.

... and then we're going to start turning out flashlight/heater combos.

keep us posted amigo!


----------



## Moddoo (Jul 14, 2009)

Things are falling into place now.

These parts will be made as part of a larger order that includes some Titanium pieces, that I have finally secured the material for.

I hope to have some kind of solid information for you in about a week.

they're coming


----------



## bigchelis (Jul 14, 2009)

WoW.......Can't wait to order one. Keep up the great work!!!lovecpf


----------



## nfetterly (Jul 15, 2009)

Looks like I want one of everything you are making....


----------



## Moddoo (Jul 15, 2009)

LOL, me too!

at least I have Protos to play with.

Things will be available as soon as I can make it all happen.

These projects take a lot of time to get done right.

BTW: E-headlamps are in the works too. No scheduled release yet.

They will follow my E- ...something else:devil:


----------



## Robertesq1 (Jul 16, 2009)

Tag for updates!


----------



## Blindasabat (Jul 16, 2009)

Moddoo said:


> BTW: E-headlamps are in the works too. No scheduled release yet.
> 
> The will follow my E- ...something else:devil:


Intersted, ...and Interested!


----------



## xiejol (Aug 1, 2009)

I just got my 3W Cree Headlamp with an aluminum body from focalprice. It is identical to SKU S008339 on KD, but has only one mode. The light is good, but I bought it hoping it would take a P60 dropin, because it looks just like the head of a Surefire light. 

Well, guess what? It will work with P60 dropins. The only thing it will need is a good thermal path to the outside body, which can be accomplished with foil or copper tape. I'm ordering a new R2 dropin right now.

I posted some pics here on CPF here:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/238165


Here is a pic with the stock emitter, notice the large heatsink:






Unscrew the heatsink and place in the P60 dropin:

*




*
It is loose, of course, but once you screw in the lens it seats in place well enough for electrical connectivity, no rattling at all. Definitely going to make a aluminum ring to fit the empty space and/or wrap it in copper tape.


----------



## ibcj (Aug 7, 2009)

Just found this thread, count me in as interested.


----------



## ^^Nova^^ (Aug 31, 2009)

Any updates? 

I have been keeping an eye on these to use as bike lights. That way I can swap the drop-ins between the bike and my SF lights.

Cheers,
Nova


----------



## xiejol (Sep 3, 2009)

I got my R2 dropin installed in the model above and replaced the AAA battery pack which lasted 45 minutes with a single 18650 holder made from PVC and a piece of road tube. I've had it on my bike helmet for the past couple of weeks and it works really well. No flickering, nice throw, and at least an hour and a half runtime (that is how long the commute is).


----------



## stuartyr (Sep 6, 2009)

Can I put myself down as a definite for one of these when the first run becomes available please?


----------



## traplight (Sep 6, 2009)

Not to appear demanding, but is there an ETA on these guys? Am still more than interested... almost to the point of hysterical!!

BUMP**


----------



## Moddoo (Sep 11, 2009)

I'm still in this game.

I know it's been a long time.

Recently, I got a quote on the major components of the 2 setups.

I may need to find a quality builder to handle assembly of these.

This is a big hurdle for me.

I can get parts, but most of you will want them assembled I think.

I am very short on time.

Please Email me if you, or someone you know, may be able to help.

Thanks
-Tom


----------



## traplight (Oct 22, 2009)

BUMP***

any word yet on the progress?

still hangin' in there 

BUMP***


----------



## russthetoolman (Oct 22, 2009)

If it's an option, I would buy the parts and assemble myself.
Russ


----------



## leukos (Oct 22, 2009)

russthetoolman said:


> If it's an option, I would buy the parts and assemble myself.
> Russ


 
+1 I can assemble things, just can't machine them.


----------



## traplight (Nov 5, 2009)

Heya Moddoo.... Have a status update on how things are progressing?


----------



## leukos (Nov 6, 2009)

Not as good as Moddoo's solution, but I modified a SF handgun light to work for D26 lamps and LED drop-ins. I had to dremel the inner diameter a bit to get LED drop-ins to fit. The bezel is a G3 bezel cut down to fit (it comes with an HA aluminum bezel though if you only want it for LED applications). The handgun light attaches to a weaver rail on the headband (I still need to get a wider base for it). It can take a lot of configurations, pretty much any lamp or drop-in that can run on anything from 3-9V (you just have to reverse the batteries if using an LED). The switch is sturdy enough for use with IMR's. I've had a P91 in this setup for a while. It is only water resistant though. A piece of duct tape over the top does the trick when it is raining hard. Anyways, just wanted to throw it out there as an option.


----------



## CathastrophiX (Dec 19, 2009)

Is this project still alive?


----------



## Moddoo (Dec 20, 2009)

Hello again guys.

This project is basically on hold right now.

I am working on getting help with some assembly work.

When I get that figured out, this will be revisited.


----------



## NoFair (Dec 20, 2009)

Moddoo said:


> Hello again guys.
> 
> This project is basically on hold right now.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the update, even if it is disappointing.

Sverre


----------



## fa__ (Dec 29, 2009)

very nice :twothumbs
i keep an eye on this thread


----------



## psychbeat (Mar 17, 2010)

Anyone else waiting on this one?!

even if it was a bit pricey - it would be "future proof" with
new modules coming out every 6 months or so...

SST-50 Nailbender in a HL would KILL....

please someone build these!!!!


----------



## traplight (Mar 17, 2010)

Not to be hijacking a thread or credit. No offense Moddoo  but i'm in the latter design stages and am currently getting bids from several short run machinists. So far i've got a simple rendering :






... and a few specs:

- Zero space in between module and outer cooling fins using coolants.
- 9 Sq. Inches of surface area (may increase to about 11.5 with a few changes)
- switch will be inline to keep headlamp body as compact and weight free as possible
- adapts to princeton tec solo and related) headband mount ... will make an aluminum version that will assist in heat dissipation.


I'd like to do a threaded bezel, but it seems a little too cost prohibitive. The allen head ti screws should be pretty hip 

please don't post comments or requests to this thread. a new thread will be started once things progress to a point where they justify updates and commentary.

Thanks for the inspiration Moddoo!


----------



## etc (Mar 31, 2010)

It would be great if the battery pack could use either 2x18650 or 4x123 or even have an optional pack designed for AA cells, say 6xAA.


----------



## psychbeat (Mar 31, 2010)

hmm. or single 18650- as most of the new drop-ins seem 
to like less than 6 volts.. Im thinkin nailbender SST 50

or they could be in parallel right?


----------



## hopkins (Apr 1, 2010)

Moddoo Nice headlamp.

Was just thinking that the cooling would be more efficient if
the heat sink grooves you machined into the head piece would
be oriented lengthwise so the air, you were moving through ,would travel
down the valleys carrying the heat away. (90 deg to your existing design)

Probably not necessary even if the lamp was being driven way over max.
Was thinking of it mounted on a bike, the wind flow etc..


----------



## Yucca Patrol (Apr 2, 2010)

Traplight,

Your rendering looks a lot like the Little Monkey, a new caving headlamp that just became available.

http://littlemonkeycaving.co.uk/default.aspx


----------



## swrdply400mrelay (Apr 7, 2011)

Someone revive this project!

The headlamp doesn't even need to use the P60 reflector, as long as it fits the P60 pill.


----------



## Moddoo (Apr 7, 2011)

hmm, several posts lost in the great CPF disaster of 2011.

I'm still working on this project.

Aiming for this summer sometime.


----------



## ahorton (Apr 8, 2011)

Designing something does take a long time.

Especially when other projects get in the way.

I'd love to see how it has evolved!


----------



## Howecollc (Apr 19, 2011)

Please don't forget about the Malkoff module owners out there when considering compatibility.


----------



## psychbeat (Apr 22, 2011)

soooo stoked this might actually happen!

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

tired of strapping a C2 to my zebralight...:sick2:


----------



## Z-Tab (Jun 25, 2011)

Moddoo said:


> hmm, several posts lost in the great CPF disaster of 2011.
> 
> I'm still working on this project.
> 
> Aiming for this summer sometime.


 
Summer sometime? 

Glad that you're moving to those new, bigger digs....


----------



## stroked80z28 (Aug 7, 2011)

Bump. I am very interested in this project.


----------



## stroked80z28 (Aug 11, 2011)

One more bump.


----------



## karlthev (Aug 14, 2011)

VERY interested!!


Karl


----------



## pee10755 (Sep 20, 2011)

bump. any news?


----------



## tundratrader (Sep 20, 2011)

It is already getting dark here in Alaska. My petzyls have new batteries. I wish I had a malkoff in a headlamp


----------



## kevinm (Sep 21, 2011)

Running a prototype now...


----------



## psychbeat (Sep 21, 2011)

single or dual and will they be for sale


----------



## kevinm (Sep 21, 2011)

Single, built like a tank, and yep (for sale soon)! It barely got warm with a Solarforce drop in on high and the dropin itself was close to the same temp. 

I'm thinking natural HA, but the shop here makes a nice purple and does other colors, too.


----------



## psychbeat (Sep 21, 2011)




----------



## karlthev (Sep 22, 2011)

Karl


----------



## kevinm (Sep 23, 2011)

Moved to 

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?273761-When-will-we-see-a-P60-style-headlight

Sorry for the confusion!


----------



## kevinm (Sep 23, 2011)

Also, the it looks like I'm having a switch built for this thing. I can make some of the headlamps now with a switch that will handle 3A, but the new one will be able to handle 10A! Plus it's IP68. 

The downside: 8 weeks wait time.

Kevin


----------



## Sno4Life (Sep 23, 2011)

Is that square cut-out for the batteries? Will this be possible to use without a helmet-mount?


----------



## psychbeat (Sep 23, 2011)

Yah I was wondering about the cut out too. 

I'm guessing it's for the switch?

Also, it's going to be strap mountable yah?


----------



## kevinm (Sep 23, 2011)

The square cutout is for the switch (the switches for high amperage are LONG). I'm making a 3 strap mounting bracket too (with holes for helmet mounting without the straps).


----------



## karlthev (Sep 23, 2011)

Looks great! Keep the pics coming!


Karl


----------



## Moddoo (Sep 23, 2011)

Kevinm, Glad to hear that you are considering offering a product like this to the community.
Please start your own thread for the discussion of your light.
I will be watching closely. It looks interesting

Personally, I may never produce this housing.
Several factors led me to believe that it is just not going to work great and be a lightweight headstrap type of product at the same time.
If I did ever produce something, it would include heavy wiring, and extra heatsinking to handle todays high output drop-ins.
It all adds up to a heavier, larger product that would likely only work well in a helmet mount.

Thanks for the interest guys.


----------



## kevinm (Sep 23, 2011)

Hi Moddoo,

Sorry to crash the thread; I posted in the wrong one with the pictures. I meant it to be in the "When will we see a P60 headlamp?" one. Moving stuff there now...http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...dlamp-(with-prototype!)&p=3766397#post3766397

You conclusions are my conclusions. It's going to be heavy with a lot of heatsinking. Looks like 130g so far. 

Thanks,
Kevin


----------

